# Amul's comedy cricket ads. { Part III }



## Rockstar11 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amul's comedy cricket ads. { Part III } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif Amul's ads ke bina bhi kya jina. lol enjoy guys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/5176/c1lp9.jpg
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/8059/c2eu5.jpg
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/9766/c3xn9.jpg

Sree shaant raho.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif  lol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

{ Part I } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74735

{ Part II } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74899

{ Part IV } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=686172#post686172

{ Part V } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79129


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

Good ones.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 7, 2007)

Another awesome post dude.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Another awesome post dude.



thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 8, 2007)

fantastic...

btw always used to wonder.. y don't the amul characters have a proper nose


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

^  thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## casanova (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, nice collection.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> Wow, nice collection.



thank you *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------



## nvidia (Dec 8, 2007)

lol


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

nice post dude... rofl.. look at poining


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Dec 8, 2007)

The creator of those comics must be a 'genius'..!


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> The creator of those comics must be a 'genius'..!


Hats off to him.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 8, 2007)

Grrr.. it was not Ponting who pushed him.... it was Damien Martyn.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2007)

@ Rockstar11 - Hasa hasa k humko maar dalne ka irada hai kya tera?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ lolllzzz *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
hasaa ne bhi do yaaro *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

ROFL *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif:no comments here:*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

@Rockstar11 - When are you posting the part 4?
Your posts are damn good.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thx for the replies guys*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif

@Cool G5 - thanks man *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
aur part 4 ke liye abhi mein soch raha hoon. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
mazaa aa gaya
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @Rockstar11 - When are you posting the part 4?
> Your posts are damn good.



Amul's comedy ads. { Part IV } *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=686172#post686172
enjoy *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------

